# TTS Help with Offsets!



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a 2009 TTS Roadster. I am addicted to autocross and am picking up ltw wheels + rcomps this week. I have decided to go with a 18x9.5 square setup of the TSW Nurburgring wheels, 5x112 bolt pattern. 

The wheels have 2 options for offets, 40 and 53. My stock wheels have a 52 offset. I was leaning towards the 53 offet but the guy I was speaking to at WheelStudio.com thinks the 53 offset may have a problem clearing the calipers or hitting the struts. Is anyone able to verify which offset is best, the 53 or 40?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TTS Girl said:


> I have a 2009 TTS Roadster. I am addicted to autocross and am picking up ltw wheels + rcomps this week. I have decided to go with a 18x9.5 square setup of the TSW Nurburgring wheels, 5x112 bolt pattern.
> 
> The wheels have 2 options for offets, 40 and 53. My stock wheels have a 52 offset. I was leaning towards the 53 offet but the guy I was speaking to at WheelStudio.com thinks the 53 offset may have a problem clearing the calipers or hitting the struts. Is anyone able to verify which offset is best, the 53 or 40?


 Are your stock wheels 18s or 19s?


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

stock 19x9's


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

no joke, u crossed post everywhere LOL :screwy:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

TTS Girl said:


> stock 19x9's


 u can run as low a 30 et with a 1.5" drop all around without rubbing on 19"s with 8.5width. i have the same brakes and ran a 19x8.5 et 30, 19x8.5 et35 and now running a 18x9 et32 with 23.5" ground to fender all around no rubbing. . . run the 40 offset, it would stance the car out a lil more and give the car a better look, additinally spacers are created for the fact that incase you need that extra clearance for suspension, brakes, etc, they push the wheel out more farther from the car, increasing inner clearance. 

those 19s were both on 235/35/19 series tires 
and the 18s are 215/40/18


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

TheSandeman said:


> u can run as low a 30 et with a 1.5" drop all around without rubbing on 19"s with 8.5width. i have the same brakes and ran a 19x8.5 et 30, 19x8.5 et35 and now running a 18x9 et32 with 23.5" ground to fender all around no rubbing. . . run the 40 offset, it would stance the car out a lil more and give the car a better look, additinally spacers are created for the fact that incase you need that extra clearance for suspension, brakes, etc, they push the wheel out more farther from the car, increasing inner clearance.
> 
> those 19s were both on 235/35/19 series tires
> and the 18s are 215/40/18


 The OP stated the new wheels will be 9.5" wide NOT 8.5. Based on this I personally think a 40 offset may be too aggressive with OEM width tires (245's). For the record, I'm not lowered and had the occassional rub using OEM 19 x 9's with 255's and 10 mm spacers ... To avoid disappointment perhaps getting the higher offset to be safe makes sense since a spacer can be added later.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

A 9.5" wide rim with the same offset (et52) will sit 6mm further out than stock. Here are the different offsets that you're looking at: 

et53: the wheels will sit 5mm further out than stock. 
et40: the wheels will be 18mm further out than stock. 

I haven't looked how close the stock wheel is to the strut, but the 9.5" et53 will also sit 7mm further on the inside, which might make it rub the strut. 

What R-comps would you be running? Some of the R-comps run very wide, some 10-20mm wider than their street equivalent tires.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> The OP stated the new wheels will be 9.5" wide NOT 8.5. Based on this I personally think a 40 offset may be too aggressive with OEM width tires (245's). For the record, I'm not lowered and had the occassional rub using OEM 19 x 9's with 255's and 10 mm spacers ... To avoid disappointment perhaps getting the higher offset to be safe makes sense since a spacer can be added later.


 on the contrary, everyone (older members) are all scared to go lower than the OEM offset which is asinine to say the least. and its obvious youre going to rub with a chunky tire like a 255 series (duh, common sense), run a 235 series if youre going lower, if not reuse the stock tires and mount them on the new wheel. with a wider tire, the risk isnt the caliper, its the inner clearance, i would compensate ahead of time and get 40 offset. 

8.5 was just a reference, i know she plans on ordering a 9.5. i still think the 40 offset is still a better fit without using spacers and getting it right the first time around. let me just state, a 30offset will more or less keep you flush with the outer part of the fenders.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

HaroldC said:


> A 9.5" wide rim with the same offset (et52) will sit 6mm further out than stock. Here are the different offsets that you're looking at:
> 
> et53: the wheels will sit 5mm further out than stock.
> et40: the wheels will be 18mm further out than stock.
> ...


 if youre using a online calculator, here's a better one to use, gives u ALLL the specs 
http://gti-vr6.net/library/engine/Schrick_howto/wheeldiameters.htm


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

TheSandeman said:


> on the contrary, everyone (older members) are all scared to go lower than the OEM offset which is asinine to say the least. and its obvious youre going to rub with a chunky tire like a 255 series (duh, common sense), run a 235 series if youre going lower, if not reuse the stock tires and mount them on the new wheel. with a wider tire, the risk isnt the caliper, its the inner clearance, i would compensate ahead of time and get 40 offset.
> 
> 8.5 was just a reference, i know she plans on ordering a 9.5. i still think the 40 offset is still a better fit without using spacers and getting it right the first time around. let me just state, a 30offset will more or less keep you flush with the outer part of the fenders.


 No question a narrower tire is required (can you say POKE?) but I must be missing something here ... my 9" OEM wheels with 10 mm spacers (effective ET of 42 - pic below) sit flush so wouldnt the 9.5" and ET 30 stick out too far ??


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> No question a narrower tire is required (can you say POKE?) but I must be missing something here ... my 9" OEM wheels with 10 mm spacers (effective ET of 42 - pic below) sit flush so wouldnt the 9.5" and ET 30 stick out too far ??


 Yes they would IMO. 

I got rubbing on the rear with 18x9 et52 +10mm spacers -> effectively et42 when lowered ~35mm (no arch work) 

I even removed the front 10mm spacers because I thought they looked too pushed out. 

Here is a good offset calculator 
http://www.1010tires.com/wheeloffsetcalculator.asp 

and here are some pics of a 19x8.5 et32 wheel (effectively 14mm spacers on stock rims) to give you an idea (TheSandeman's 18x9 et32 that he is running now would stick out a further 6mm  )


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ VERY NICE ! What size tires are you running ? I just picked up a set of 18 x 8.5's ET 35 and went with 245's to avoid rubbing along with accomplishing a 12 lb weight savings per corner compared to the OEM 19's. 

I'm a fan of dark wheels with red cars ... when I'm in the mood to use a 3rd pedal on nicer days, here's my other turbo whip:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

you have some more to go to get flush :laugh: i still see tucking... Where's dan when i need him! :laugh: 










this is my 32 offset, at stock height with 9 wide wheels, before lowering etc. theyre pretty damn close to flush... and i add, im a firm believer against rolling fenders:thumbup: its the only one i could find @ the moment, its raining out so 24hrs ill have pics to give the op an idea where 32 sits :thumbup: 

this picture below is mine aswell, VMR RS4 reps (708s) 19x8.5 with a 38et in the front (i ended up switching these out for a lower offset later on) again no fender rolling and no rubbing with a 235 series tire all around


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

OT but I Dig that red ride.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I have found this site very helpful when looking at offsets... 

http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

I think many of you guys are missing the point of her desire for different wheels....... they are for autocrossing, not for going to shows or looks.  

Why would you run a 235 when you can run a 255? :screwy: You want all the grip you can get for an auto-x, and she even mentioned that she would be running r-comps. So 'poke' and 'stretch' are the exact opposite of performance. R-comps are supposed to be mounted on a specific rim width based on tread width. 

I'd rather run a 255 and have my wheels not stick out as much than run a 235 or 225 and have some 'poke'. I plan on running 5mm or 8mm spacers on the stock rear wheels. But will probably take them out for the track, as a wider rear track increases understeer.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

HaroldC said:


> I think many of you guys are missing the point of her desire for different wheels....... they are for autocrossing, not for going to shows or looks.
> 
> Why would you run a 235 when you can run a 255? :screwy: You want all the grip you can get for an auto-x, and she even mentioned that she would be running r-comps. So 'poke' and 'stretch' are the exact opposite of performance. R-comps are supposed to be mounted on a specific rim width based on tread width.
> 
> *poke'.I'd rather run a 255 and have my wheels not stick out as much than run a 235 or 225 and have some *' I plan on running 5mm or 8mm spacers on the stock rear wheels. But will probably take them out for the track, as a wider rear track increases understeer.


 
tires dont poke, wheels do... a 255 or 235, if the wheel pokes so will the tire :facepalm: ppl run 235 series tires to eliminate rubbing when they want to lower the ride height, which in tracking POV, lowering the car to a certain tuned point does increase handling. so regardless there's a fine line... ok fine, you want to do tracking, dont do spacers as they are unsafe to some. i can go ahead take bits and pieces and argue each thing but whats the point in that? people use a lower offset to gain inner clearance and clear brakes, they also use lower profile (series) tires to prevent rubbing against the fender and fender liners when the lower their cars to increase handling. the question here isnt what tire she should get, its the offset, i vote 40et because the added 1/2inch width COULD cause inner fender rubbing against the suspension. another reason why 40 is better, like i said before, it moves the wheels more outwards causing improved handling on the track :thumbup: 

additionally, eventhough the OP is addressing tracking her car, others were talking about offset, being flush etc. regardless everything about offset here is relevant to the convo at this point.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

So reading through all this I am getting a headache but trying to determine a good wheel for my TTS. I like a VMR they offer it in 19X8.5 ET38 or ET 45 or 19X9.5 ET33. I wanted to keep my stock tires and was thinking I would go 19X9.5 but at ET33 that will be sticking out a bit far? Can I go to the 19X8.5 with my stock tires and wich ET will be least likely to rub at factory ride heights? UGH my head is spinning with numbers! lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> So reading through all this I am getting a headache but trying to determine a good wheel for my TTS. I like a VMR they offer it in 19X8.5 ET38 or ET 45 or 19X9.5 ET33. I wanted to keep my stock tires and was thinking I would go 19X9.5 but at ET33 that will be sticking out a bit far? Can I go to the 19X8.5 with my stock tires and wich ET will be least likely to rub at factory ride heights? UGH my head is spinning with numbers! lol


 the best way to do it is take a tape measure and measure it up. these calcs give you theoretical numbers, best way to make sure is take a first hand look with a tape measure, pencil and paper... all the guess work goes out the window that way


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys. I am planning on the Kumho Ecsta V710s in 245/40R18. I am just trying to avoid fender rolling with the wheels which is why I was trying to see what works with the TTS for offsets between the 40 or 53 with 18x9.5s.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

TheSandeman said:


> tires dont poke, wheels do... a 255 or 235, if the wheel pokes so will the tire :facepalm: ppl run 235 series tires to eliminate rubbing when they want to lower the ride height, which in tracking POV, lowering the car to a certain tuned point does increase handling. so regardless there's a fine line... ok fine, you want to do tracking, dont do spacers as they are unsafe to some. i can go ahead take bits and pieces and argue each thing but whats the point in that? people use a lower offset to gain inner clearance and clear brakes, they also use lower profile (series) tires to prevent rubbing against the fender and fender liners when the lower their cars to increase handling. the question here isnt what tire she should get, its the offset, i vote 40et because the added 1/2inch width COULD cause inner fender rubbing against the suspension. another reason why 40 is better, like i said before, it moves the wheels more outwards causing improved handling on the track :thumbup:
> 
> additionally, eventhough the OP is addressing tracking her car, others were talking about offset, being flush etc. regardless everything about offset here is relevant to the convo at this point.


 As someone who is more concerned with performance rather than looks, you want as much tire as possible. You play with wheel width and offsets to be able to run the widest tire possible without tons of rub. There is an 8.5% wider contact patch with a 255 vs. 235 width tire. That is a significant amount of grip that you're giving up when switching to a 235 width tire to prevent rubbing. 

When I had my e46 M3, I would run a 265mm square setup to minimize understeer. Running a 245 front tire resulted in severe understeer and the car would plow into and out of every corner. Tons of guys are running 275 up front now with the correct width and offset wheels. 

Auto-x is no different. You want as wide as tire as possible. The increase in friction from the wider tires is negligible at the low speeds of an auto-x. If you really want to be successful at the track or auto-x, I would see how wide of a tire you can run up front. I would think it would be easy to fit a 265 up front, maybe even possibly a 275 on the TT. 

Lowering the car is a logical step if you want to improve handling and increase grip. But I would never sacrifice tire width for lower ride height. I would try to work with both to maximize grip, not for looks at the local meet. 

I would still recommend the et53 9.5" wheels and then experiment with spacers to see what setup works best. You cannot move the wheels in, only out. There is no reason why spacers wouldn't be safe, so long as they are hubcentric and sit on the hubs squarely. Tons of track junkies run'em, I ran 10mm spacers up front to fit the 265s. 

265mm R-comps (275mm street width) all round:


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

To help with the thread. It all depends on what tire you plan to use. For all those that say rubbing and what not with lower et's. Here is a 19x8.5 et45 with a 255/35/19. It rubs in the rear with H&R springs.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

> I like a VMR they offer it in 19X8.5 ET38 or ET 45.... Can I go to the 19X8.5 with my stock tires and wich ET will be least likely to rub at factory ride heights?


 The 8.5" width pulls the wheel in 6 mm while the ET 45 pushes it out 7 mm - therefore you will be within 1 mm of stock outer fender clearance = no problem. You could even lower it up to an inch and still be OK.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

edit: run 53 up front and 40 out back if you can. You could even squeeze in a 5mm in the front; but et45 for front is about flush so I wouldn't go any lower. 

/thread.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TT412GO said:


> The 8.5" width pulls the wheel in 6 mm while the ET 45 pushes it out 7 mm - therefore you will be within 1 mm of stock outer fender clearance = no problem. You could even lower it up to an inch and still be OK.


 Not planning to lower the car, I have never upgraded wheels and gone to a narrower wheel. I always thought wider was better (except when dating) so would there be any issues or loss of performance putting the 255/35 19"s onto an 8.5" wide rim when they are currently on a 9". What would be my end result if I went with a 19X9.5" wheel with a with a offset of ET33? Would they be sticking out too far? Thanks for doing my math homework for me


----------



## Avantquattro (Oct 13, 2006)

SKNKWRX said:


> ... would there be any issues or loss of performance putting the 255/35 19"s onto an 8.5" wide rim when they are currently on a 9".


 CAnt imagine 1/2 inch would make much difference; however, I've read several Miata wheel/ tire threads where AutoX peeps have suggested a narrower wheel will not provide as much sidewall support as a wider wheel with the same size tire. Based on this the tire on a narrower wheel will feel "squirmy". Obviously this should be taken with a grain of salt as it would be greatly dependant on the actual size difference of the wheels versus tires as well as whatr the car is being used for (DD driving like a granny wont allow anyone to feel a difference versus pushing the car to its limits in AutoX).


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

> I always thought wider was better (except when dating) so would there be any issues or loss of performance putting the 255/35 19"s onto an 8.5" wide rim when they are currently on a 9". What would be my end result if I went with a 19X9.5" wheel with a with a offset of ET33? Would they be sticking out too far?


 Wider is better in the sense that the more rubber on the road givens more traction for turning, accelerating, and braking - assuming of course that the car has enough engine and braking power to make the tires the rate-limiting issue. 

Under extreme racing conditions there are issues of wind resistance and weight (e.g. the front wheels of a top fuel dragster), but for the street there is an "optimal" tire width for a given wheel width - in this case, 255 is the optimal width for a 9.0" wheel - which is not to say that a 255 on an 8.5" won't "work" - people move up a down one tire width size all the time and some people even like the look of a more radically undersized (stretched) tire - but the optimal width for an 8.5" wheel is a 245 tire. 

A 9.5 wheel will stick out 6 mm further than a 9.0 wheel. Add an additional 19 mm for the 33 mm offset and you stick out 25 mm = 1 inch more than OEM. I think when you go beyond 10 mm they will be sticking out too far - certainly if you ever lowered the car - but IMHO for looks as well. Stasis ran 265's on 9.5" wheels on their race car - but I understand they pulled the fenders and I don't know what the offset was, but I bet it wasn't as radical as 33.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TT412GO said:


> A 9.5 wheel will stick out 6 mm further than a 9.0 wheel. Add an additional 19 mm for the 33 mm offset and you stick out 25 mm = 1 inch more than OEM. I think when you go beyond 10 mm they will be sticking out too far - certainly if you ever lowered the car - but IMHO for looks as well. Stasis ran 265's on 9.5" wheels on their race car - but I understand they pulled the fenders and* I don't know what the offset was, but I bet it wasn't as radical as 33.*


 I wonder why VMR would make this wheel 19X0.5 5X112 bolt pattern ET33 as an Audi VW application then it seems like it would not really fit right.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> I wonder why VMR would make this wheel 19X0.5 5X112 bolt pattern ET33 as an Audi VW application then it seems like it would not really fit right.


 TTs are high offset (52) ... most other audi start out at around et35 except the A3.


----------



## Rob_E (Dec 13, 2002)

conneem-tt said:


>


I really LOVE the wheels on that TT. Any more information? Can someone tell me what they are?

Thanks.
Rob


----------

